# Coping with the death of my 5 year old Sammy



## sharkow53 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm having a very hard time coping because the was perfectly normal the day before and gone the next. I've lost fur babies before but they were sick and I had time to prepare for it. With Sammy there was nothing; and he was only 5. He was terrified of thunder, fireworks, and loud trucks. The night before he passed we had a terrible storm with thunder that sounded like a bomb over our house. He had run under my bed about midnight. I found him downstairs the next morning letting out 2 screams as I cradled him and he passed. I just wish I had answers.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Oh, I feel so bad for you.
this is a terrible thing to have to go through. 

If you really need an answer you can have a post mortem done, but really in a way it doesn't matter (?) because what matters is your beloved companion is gone. Most of us here know how that feels and my heart goes out to you. Be good to yourself while you are grieving and give yourself all the time you need to mourn. Don't let anyone tell you to "get over it". 

For some people it helps to make or wear something that is a memorial to their beloved pet. I know doing that has helped me in the past.

Sending you my best wishes and sympathy..


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry and I can't even imagine how heartbroken you must be. Our Toby was 6 years old and suddenly started breathing very heavily. He was diagnosed with severe asthma and had to be euthanized within 3 weeks. We were devastated. I would walk into the master bedroom closet and imagine I would see him sleeping on top of the shelves where he always slept. We both cried and cried. The hospital that put him to sleep made a cast of his front paw. It is on our shelf and I touch it every now and then.

My cat Cleo was with me through my single years, then through my relationship years. She was my soulmate. When we had to put her to sleep I couldn't stay in the room. I would see her everywhere. They are our kids and it breaks our hearts. Please hang in there. I'm getting emotional as I write this but it does get better. 

When the time is right, think about adopting another cat. We adopted Bugsy after Toby passed away as a companion for our other cat, Andy. He doesn't look like Toby so that helps. My thoughts are with you. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy on your loss. It's always hard. As a guess, maybe he had undiagnosed heart issues? I had a cat died suddenly that way, she had a very bad heart murmur and one day it caught up with her. But she was a happy cat with a happy life.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm so very very sorry for the grief you are going through right now. There is a difference between preparing for our cats to leave us due to age or illness and the sudden shock of losing them, especially one so young. It seems like it may have been a problem with her heart, as some cats do have undetected murmurs, and there isn't anything we can do about it even though we always wish we could. Please take care, and try to remember that the love you shared is forever.


----------



## sharkow53 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words. The more I read and research it does seem like it was an undetected heart condition. I've been a cat mom since 1996 and lost many cats, but always to illness; mostly cancer. I always had time to prepare. With Sammy it was sudden and unpredictable. It's never easy losing them.


----------

